# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Urgent help needed. What is this species??

## Angelhologram

I found this little guy/girl tonight when it flew from about 30' up in a tree and landed in front of my car. I was amazed by its size and brought it in the house to show the family but I'm afraid it may be a Cuban or Cuban mix. If so I can't release it back into the wild because I'm in florida and its illegal. I'm not sure if that is the same in te rest of the country. Anyway, here's a pic. It has some slight brownish and whitish mottling running down its sides that you can't see in the picture. Also it has very pronounced toe pads. The skin is warty. The penny was placed under the enclosure to give an idea as to size.

----------


## Angelhologram

Here is a side view of the frog. And yes, it's sitting on a bit of moistened toilet paper until I figure out what to do with it.

----------


## Gail

Looks like an American Green Tree Frog.Florida Wildlife Extension at UF/IFAS Cubans don't have the green strip, plus Cubans snout area is much wider. Let her go back outside and hope a Cuban doesn't eat her.

----------


## Carlos

Agree with Gail!  If thinking of keeping it; will grow to around 2.5 in. and require a tall enclosure; 18 in. min but 24 in. better (something like ExoTerra Small Medium or Small Tall).  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------


## Angelhologram

I just measured and its just shy of 3". The size and rough skin are what was puzzling me. There's plenty of squirrel frogs, grey frogs, American tree frogs, barking tree frogs etc around here. I was almost leaning towards an unspotted barking tree frog. It's so big! None of the other frogs that I have seen around here (north florida) normally come close in size except Cubans and barking. I have seen the occasional American tree frog that is 2-2.5" but their skin is usually smooth and the line on their side is usually very defined and straight.

----------


## Gail

I'm still thinking AGTF.  Here's a pic of my female aside yours, and mine's not even a year old yet.

----------


## Brian

3" seems too big to be pure American Green, it also seems too fat for this usually pretty slender looking species. They will hybridize with Barking Treefrogs at yours could very well be an 'in-betweener'.

----------


## Gail

:Frog Surprise:  I would love to hear it call if it's a male.  I'm thinkin' it's a keeper!!

----------


## Brian

> I would love to hear it call if it's a male.  I'm thinkin' it's a keeper!!


A call could be helpfull- I've read that the call of a hybrid American Green and Barker will have an intermediate sounding call. That might help determine if it's a hybrid or just a pure Barking treefrog (the spots seem optional on a Barker, so I wouldn't rule this out).

----------


## Angelhologram

> A call could be helpfull- I've read that the call of a hybrid American Green and Barker will have an intermediate sounding call. That might help determine if it's a hybrid or just a pure Barking treefrog (the spots seem optional on a Barker, so I wouldn't rule this out).


Sorry but I can't record a call for you. My main concern was to rule out any possibility of it being a Cuban. I feel comfortable that we did that so I released it tonight. I let it go by a bunch of 30gal acrylic tanks that we have on the side of our shed(there's about 35 of them and the shed is already full of glass tanks). Well we had put some mosquito fish (gabusia affinis) in the tanks as well as some bog plants and other aquatic plants to keep the mosquito population under control. This has created a self sustaining Eco system that requires no care. Flipping the tanks upside down wasn't an option because of the way they are designed. Apparently the food sources around there are plentiful because just by counting the frogs that were on the tanks (not the ones in the grass or nearby trees) I counted 15 squirrels, 12 greys, 3 barking (with spots!lol) and 8 large atf's. I could hear many other frogs calling from all around me and several frogs hopped away as I was walking up. We have a froggy paradise in our backyard!

----------


## Brian

> Sorry but I can't record a call for you.


No problem at all :Smile: . Sounds like it will do well in your 'frogtopia'.

----------


## Carlos

Thirty five 30G tanks and more in the shed?  What breedery where you running before  :Smile:  ?

----------


## Lynn

Hello again Michelle,
 :Smile:  so glad to hear you released 'her' ?
Lynn

----------


## Angelhologram

> Thirty five 30G tanks and more in the shed?  What breedery where you running before  ?


 My husband had lots of cichlids whereas I was partial to live bearers and then a nearby pet store went out of business and our addictions to fish hit an all time high! We had a few snakes and lizards as well but had I downsize everything when we moved. Fish were given to local doctors offices and some of the snakes were given to family/friends. Kept some of the snakes, lizards and all of the fire belly toads. We also volunteer at our local humane society and bottle feed various baby animals until they can be released (squirrels, bunnies, raccoons, birds etc). It comes in handy to have plenty of tanks and cages available at a moments notice!

----------

